# Cornfields



## makesnodifferencetome (May 18, 2018)

Recently came across an article about marijuana, in some cases large amounts, being grown in farmers cornfields. Gutsy. 

Got me to thinking about possibilities....where else could marijuana be grown? Could it be grown in a house with no one (parents) knowing?


----------



## dubh (May 18, 2018)

actually growing up in the 70s and 80s in rural Ohio, my best friends Vietnam vet father always grew his pot in the corn patch on the family mini-farm. It's more common here I guess, common knowledge. Then again, not sure it's still done this way considering drones and air surveillance these days. If I had a barn and livestock I would put a grow op under them in the barn cellar, which alot of barnes have.


----------



## Dameon (May 18, 2018)

There's a lot of smell produced. You couldn't really grow it in your house without everybody knowing.


----------

